# Deactivate your account



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2019)

You can deactivate your account at the following link (this is in your account settings):

_Non-functional link removed.  ~Umbran_

We can't do it for you. You have to do it yourself.  Account deactivation is permanent and cannot be undone.


----------



## Tony Vargas (Nov 18, 2019)

What does that accomplish?  Do your posts vanish?


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 8, 2020)

An uneducated guess, @Tony Vargas : It scrambles your password and recovery email so you can never ever log back in, and deactivates your profile, making your username unclickable. Others can't easily search for that user's contributions (though googling the user still works of course). It doesn't remove or hide any of your posts, as far as I'm aware (which I think is a good thing, since mass deletion of posts could wreak havoc): _"once on the internet always on the internet"_.


----------



## Blue (Apr 8, 2020)

Tony Vargas said:


> What does that accomplish?  Do your posts vanish?




We had it recently for lowkey13.  For two weeks or so his profile was still there, but his name was struck out on it and in posts.  After that, his profile disappeared, his name was no longer struck out but it was not a link to a profile, and his comment changed to "Guest".


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 8, 2020)

Blue said:


> We had it recently for lowkey13.  For two weeks or so his profile was still there, but his name was struck out on it and in posts.  After that, his profile disappeared, his name was no longer struck out but it was not a link to a profile, and his comment changed to "Guest".



I was wondering why that line through his name went away - I thought maybe it meant he'd stealth-reactivated his account.  Good to know.


----------



## Blue (Apr 8, 2020)

Lanefan said:


> I was wondering why that line through his name went away - I thought maybe it meant he'd stealth-reactivated his account.  Good to know.



I had checked, and he had not.  And from reading Morrus' description above it seems like it can't be undone.


----------



## Guest User (Dec 14, 2020)

Is the Deactivate Account feature still supported?
The link appears to be dead...


----------



## Guest 7029617 (Feb 13, 2021)

Morrus said:


> You can deactivate your account at the following link (this is in your account settings):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link does not work. Can you repost or fix the link?


----------



## Asisreo (Feb 13, 2021)

Morrus said:


> You can deactivate your account at the following link (this is in your account settings):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That link is like the Call of the Abyss. 

It would be sooo easy to just click that link and end it all here...just a few clicks from freedom...


----------



## Morrus (Feb 13, 2021)

LichPlease said:


> Link does not work. Can you repost or fix the link?



It’s an old thread from a previous software platform. Xenforo requires an admin to do it for you. Do you want me to do that?


----------



## Guest 7029617 (Feb 13, 2021)

Morrus said:


> It’s an old thread from a previous software platform. Xenforo requires an admin to do it for you. Do you want me to do that?



Yes, please.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 14, 2021)

*Mod Note:*

Since this is no longer functional, I will delete the link, and close the thread.  Requests will have to go to an Admin from now on.


----------

